# gotti real or fake



## colerobirds

Ok so my world got rocked by news that the bully breed pits are basically muts.
Some one help I know the razor edge admitted to breeding in various bull dogs into the PitBull lines any added info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## angelbaby

they are not pits or bully pits. they are purebred if you have papers on them and can track there peds but they are not apbt they are american bullys. A complete seperate breed. If you look back in history of most all breeds they are made up from many breeds. There are people who still continue to hang papers and continue to mix and for those I would say they are mutts and mixes. You need to know your ped and breeder. If you bought a bully thinking you were buying an apbt then im sorry you got played like that.


----------



## Renzen

Eeeh as far as I know Dave Wilson only ever talked about breeding Amstaffs to APBTs together to make Razor's Edge dogs. And an Amstaff is just an APBT bred to the Colby standard, sooo.

But anyway, you won't know what breed a dog is unless you've got legitimate papers on him, and even then some people _do_ hang papers so really you can never be 100% certain imho.


----------



## Jordan12

My pup is razor and gotti he's a pocket pit bull butt he's dad is buff got papers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

well for one he is not a pit bull regardless of what your UKC papers say , if he is gotti and RE blood you have an american bully. and you only have a pocket if he fits within the height requirments, alot of people throw those names around like it means more then the height of a dog. How tall is your dog from the floor to the top of the withers? I can tell you what class you have of a bully if you get that info. would love to see pics of him as well


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> well for one he is not a pit bull regardless of what your UKC papers say , if he is gotti and RE blood you have an american bully. and you only have a pocket if he fits within the height requirments, alot of people throw those names around like it means more then the height of a dog. How tall is your dog from the floor to the top of the withers? I can tell you what class you have of a bully if you get that info. would love to see pics of him as well


Good post!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Hmmm, glad someone else brought this up. I got Bella's papers from the breeder, UKC registered APBT, but I know from the breeder she is "American Bully" and it's quite obvious from being at his kennel...I sent off and ordered the 7 generation package, and can't wait to get it back, then from what I understand I am to register her with the ABKC...but how/who determines that she is American Bully and not APBT??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

bloodline determines breed. If you want you can do some reading in the bloodline section in the bully 101 section. Has alot of info there about different bloodlines where and how they started ect .


----------



## 904bullys

RE was around before the introduction of AST dogs, they were legit UKC APBT's early on, just sayin


----------



## angelbaby

true 904 but how many RE dogs today can you actually call APBT ???? I would say you would still have to look at the ped closely as to which RE dogs you have there, most if not all of what you see today would classify under american bully.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

So will the papers make reference to RE or Gotti?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

It's the bloodlines in the pedigree not the papers. The papers are just the place that takes your money.  UKC registers American Bully as APBT (wrongly in a lot of cases) because the AmBully is not a recognized breed in the UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 904bullys

To answer the OP's title question yes the notorious Juan Gotty was a real dog and the foundation of the Gotty bloodline. He was Greyline himself.Google Image Result for http://pitbullsocial.com/file/pic/photo/2010/05/GameLineKennels-the-notorious-juan-gotti_1024.jpg


----------

